# When does my license expire



## Cruzzer3 (Jul 8, 2016)

hello I am from Ohio. May 2016 we bought fishing licenses and now are looking to come up to Michigan to steelhead fish. When does our 2016 license expire? March or '17 or do we need to purchase new ones now? Sorry for such a simple question. Thank you. 

Anthony


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

March 31st they expire


----------



## Cruzzer3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------

